
Ask HN: Late career changer looking for resume and job advice - PabloR
Hello! I’m a self-taught web developer who switched careers from architecture and construction management a bit over 2 years ago when I finally decided to follow my call. Since then I’ve been learning to code and building some projects, the main one being a blogging platform (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogme.space), which design is inspired on Medium’s.<p>I’m now looking for a full-time job and would really appreciate any advice on how I wrote my resume, which includes some of my projects and previous experience as well as transferable skills. Also much appreciated is any advice&#x2F;suggestions you may have regarding job search for a late career changer.<p>Resume: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;a88655lepkgba26&#x2F;Regen_Resume_2018.pdf?dl=0
======
jayec
Hey Pablo,

In your about me section, rather than saying "experienced in all stages of web
development", use industry terms such as "full stack development" as you do on
your Linkedin Profile. What sort of jobs are you applying for?

If I were you I'd be trying to highlight project management experience that
you have from your architecture career. Talk about the number of people you
supervised, budgets you managed, etc. While this may not be relevant to a
junior web development role, if you want to move up later on it will show you
are able to manage effectively.

The only other suggestion I have would be to start blogging. You've built a
blogging web app but you aren't using your own product.

Hope this helps.

\- Jaye

~~~
PabloR
Hey Jaye,

Although I wrote Full-Stack Web Developer right under my name I will add it to
the about me section. I haven’t applied for any jobs yet. Updating my resume
and LinkedIn profile for the first time in years to start the process this
week.

I didn’t think anybody would pay much attention to what I did on my previous
career so I abbreviated it. However it seems a good idea to provide these kind
of details.

And I do plan to start blogging ;)

Good points. Thanks a lot for your help.

Pablo

------
poof131
I made a similar career switch about 6 years ago. Profile is a bit different
(got an online M.S. degree) so take all with a grain of salt.

1\. Focus on your LinkedIn profile. Update constantly so the notifications
percolate. Recruiter approached me for the first job and all subsequent jobs
not through my network. Github is also an avenue but not nearly as popular.

2\. React, react, react. Got my first job because the company was switching to
Angular from Flex and I’d built two projects with Angular. It was new and
popular at the time. Currently react is the hot thing (and I personally love
it). I don’t say this as just opinion, it came from a recruiter I respect. She
is seeing enormous demand for React, to the point where Angular devs are
getting passed over since they have no react experience, which is a bit silly
since good devs will pick up the tool, but nonetheless what she is seeing.
She’s the one who said react, react, react, and has told me to steer away from
anything else except maybe python and computer vision.

3\. Algorithms and code puzzles. You may be able to find the dream shop that
doesn’t require this, but I’ve yet to interview there. It will also open up
the number of companies you can apply to. Many places don’t care if you have a
CS degree or any degree, but they do care if you can play the depth first
search, dynamic programming game. Friend prepped for 3-4 months and is on the
interview circuit with his first $300k offer in hand. He’s senior with a big
co name on his resume so not apples to apples, but he still spent the time to
prep. The whiteboard pissing contests are going strong. This may be tougher
without the academic background but worth doing as much of as you can.

4\. Try to get in at a lot of places and don’t get discourage by rejections.
There is so much randomness. One place will say you are awesome and the next
won’t return your call after a phone screen. You aren’t broken, the process
is.

So linkedin, react projects, study, and perseverance. My two cents. Good luck!

~~~
PabloR
LinkedIn up to date ;)

I just started checking job posts and can confirm that several are requesting
React, so you are right on point. I’ll add a React project.

Started checking algos a while back, and yours is a good reminder to keep
going.

I really appreciate your input. Pablo

------
sandystar
helooo let me help. it is well known that big data is the latest trend setter
in the fast growing technology. My personal advice to you is to take bigdata
and shine in it. grab your opportunity.
[https://www.besanttechnologies.com/training-courses/data-
war...](https://www.besanttechnologies.com/training-courses/data-warehousing-
training/big-data-analytics-training-institute-in-chennai)

